# How To Convert Any Recipe To An Airfryer Recipe



## Phoenix

https://recipethis.com/convert-recipe-airfryer-recipe/

How To Convert Any Recipe To An Airfryer Recipe

For those of you who own an air fryer...I don't have one...YET!!!...But when I get one I'd like these conversion charts!

Here is a pdf of those charts...

https://recipethis.com/downloads/QuickAirfryerConversionChartwithAirfryerCookingTimes.pdf


----------



## Meggie77

Thanks for sharing. I received an air fryer for a Christmas present from my son with a cook book, but would like to convert some of my own recipes.


----------



## Phoenix

My pleasure!


----------



## Cookiecat

Never heard of an "airfryer", sounds interesting!


----------



## irishrose24

Phoenix said:


> https://recipethis.com/convert-recipe-airfryer-recipe/
> 
> How To Convert Any Recipe To An Airfryer Recipe
> 
> For those of you who own an air fryer...I don't have one...YET!!!...But when I get one I'd like these conversion charts!
> 
> Here is a pdf of those charts...
> 
> https://recipethis.com/downloads/QuickAirfryerConversionChartwithAirfryerCookingTimes.pdf


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-533622-1.html

Thanks for posting! I got one for Christmas from hubby . The first time we made fries with it , didn't follow directions (lol!), and therefore, weren't happy with results. Sooo, it sat on counter for awhile before we gave it a second try . Well. this time we actually followed the directions ,and loved it! Glad to know we are not just limited to the recipes in the booklet that came with it! We also did some chicken in it , and that turned out super as well. Yep, as long as you follow the directions the food turns out great in them.


----------



## Lenaki

Can anone recommend a brand for an airfryer? I've been thinking about buying one and my daughter asked me last night if I bought one yet and I said no. I don't know what brand to get. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## Phoenix

irishrose24 said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-533622-1.html
> 
> Thanks for posting! I got one for Christmas from hubby . The first time we made fries with it , didn't follow directions (lol!), and therefore, weren't happy with results. Sooo, it sat on counter for awhile before we gave it a second try . Well. this time we actually followed the directions ,and loved it! Glad to know we are not just limited to the recipes in the booklet that came with it! We also did some chicken in it , and that turned out super as well. Yep, as long as you follow the directions the food turns out great in them.


LOL...Yes, reading instructions is a good thing....

Just curious....why did you include that link to another KP topic?


----------



## Phoenix

Lenaki said:


> Can anone recommend a brand for an airfryer? I've been thinking about buying one and my daughter asked me last night if I bought one yet and I said no. I don't know what brand to get. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!


I don't have one yet so I'm curious also. :sm01:


----------



## irishrose24

Phoenix said:


> LOL...Yes, reading instructions is a good thing....
> 
> Just curious....why did you include that link to another KP topic?


 That's really strange ...not quite sure how that one happened ?? Its obviously an error, and has nothing what so ever with the subject at hand.. I believed I clicked on 'quote reply' in regards to your post on coverting any recipe to an airfryer -I'm still trying to figure out how something like that could happen?? I wasn't even looking at that topic.
The mysteries of cyber land?? :sm07: :sm12:


----------



## knitwit549

Youngest son brought us one a couple of months ago. I did a pork loin on the rotisserie , awesome. Have done sausages and vegs in the rotisserie basket. Yummy. I have a turkey breast in the freezer, destined for the same fate as the pork. I don't use it all the time, but do love the results. A thousand thank yous for this post. 
I did get four little re ipe books with mine.


----------



## Phoenix

irishrose24 said:


> That's really strange ...not quite sure how that one happened ?? Its obviously an error, and has nothing what so ever with the subject at hand.. I believed I clicked on 'quote reply' in regards to your post on coverting any recipe to an airfryer -I'm still trying to figure out how something like that could happen?? I wasn't even looking at that topic.
> The mysteries of cyber land?? :sm07: :sm12:


LOL...It's ok...I was just wondering. I didn't even read any of it.


----------

